# Award bootblock bios v1.0 Bios rom checksum error



## hellic (Jan 6, 2008)

My comp:
HP Pavilion a6009n
(Athlon 64 X2 (W) 3800+ processor
Asus M2N68-LA motherboard
GeForce 6150SE nForce 430
Windows Vista 32 bit)
and I added a Nvidia 8500 GT and two additional gigs of RAM

I updated the motherboard BIOS with the one HP has on its website. The link to the update is this.

However, after the update, every time I start up the computer I get the error message

```
Award bootblock bios v1.0
Copyright (c) 2000, Award Software, Inc.
Bios rom checksum error
Detecting IDE ATAPI device ...
Found CDROM, try to Boot from it ... Fail
Detecting floppy drive A media
INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER_
```
And I'm stuck at this screen...

What should I do now?

This computer does not have a floppy drive; should I try flashing the BIOS with a CD or flash drive?
Should I try resetting the mobo battery?
Should I try to use the Windows Recovery Disk?

I'm a noob at this BIOS stuff so I really don't know the possible repercussions of the above actions...


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

remove the power cord from your computers power supply >>>>> then remove the cmos battery and wait for 15 minutes >>>>> then restore these steps

restart computer >>>> enter the bios / set the date and time and boot order etc


the windows disk will do NOTHING for you, the computer is not getting that far yet!

worse case senario get a new bios chip from here if the procedure above doesnt help you

http://www.biosman.com/extraction.html


----------



## hellic (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for the reply! But would removing and replacing the CMOS battery reset the BIOS to the original, factory condition? Could it downgrade the updated BIOS?


----------



## hellic (Jan 6, 2008)

Okay, I tried removing and replacing the battery and resetting the CMOS jumper but neither worked and I'm still stuck at the error screen.

From what I've read here, other people had the same problem and they fixed it by flashing the BIOS with the old version of the BIOS, so I think I need to do the same...

Can anyone walk me through the procedure to flash the BIOS from a bootable CD (I don't think I have a floppy drive)? I already got the 513.rom file and awdflash.exe (ver 8.59E). Thanks!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

review the third item on this web page

http://www.bootdisk.com/


its called driver free disk for flashing bios >>>>> review the read-me instructions


----------



## hellic (Jan 6, 2008)

Okay, I did it. This site and this site helped me a lot.


----------

